# RTF Anyone know what HAPPENED?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

working for me right now


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

It also works fine for me.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Been working fine for me all morning, it's just you :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

who'd you piss off  ?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

goldlover68 said:


> RTF seems to be off line today, anyone know what is happening?


I have the same problem. There is likely a router down somewhere in cyberspace between us and the RTF server.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So far so good for me!


----------

